# Intake/heater concealing idea



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to DIY, this will be my first attempt.

I currently run a 29g CA/SA (specs in my signature). Because the tank is not very wide I don't want to create a full background. I'd like to remove most of the malaysian driftwood I have currently and make a more biotopic setup. I love the idea of watching my fish sliding through the tangled roots of a mangrove swamp, so I have this idea to conceal my HOB filter intake and heater.

Basically I want to create two root structures, which spider out across the floor of the tank wrap around one another and over some rocks but come together to fully enclose the intake and heater (the bottom of this enclosure would be open, as the "roots" disperse)

I'm not sure how to create this but my first inclination is use a heavy gauge wire for each root section, wrap with a tape of some sort to the desired thickness, tapering etc. and then coat everything with DryLok. Finally I'd paint with craft acrylic paint (I have a ton of this on hand anyway).

When I install it I'll remove most of my current decor and replace my old gravel with sand.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

My concerns are:

1) Will the drylok be sufficient in this application? I see others using it only on foam for bg's so I assume as long as I am generous with it it will be fine...

2) The adhesive on the tape in the water. I suppose I could use a non adhesive of some sort...but I'd really appreciate direction on what to use for this stage.

Thanks again!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

pics!!!  opcorn:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

well...I haven't even started yet!

I'll post pics as I go. I found a few threads on google that describe using electrical and plumbers tape to fix leaks in canister filters...so that found expose a small amount of whatever adhesive to the water flow...but would a large (albeit hopefully completely sealed) amount of tape be safe to submerge?


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

I like the idea of "modular" non-permanaent sculpted background pieces.

I think I see why you want to use tape, but it doesn;t sounds like a good idea for a material to put in the tank. I don;t think drylock will seal the tape (can't soak into the tape very well, too many cracks between l;ayers of tape likely.

how about buying a largish qty of wood (try www.manzanita.com) and using woodworking tools (saw, chisel, brass or stainless steel screws, etc ) to create a "stump" out of multiple pieces carved and attached together.

THis would be 100% natural looking and safe material.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

That's another good idea. Any other good ones?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I had another thought...using wire to give structure to 2/3 different diameter airline tubing...This would give me flexibility but enough diameter and "stoutness." Then the whole thing could be covered something (concrete? any suggestions?) for texture and painted...


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Well it looks like this idea isn't likely to get off the ground. It is pretty dependent on painting and I have yet to find any conclusive advice that would convince me to put any type of paint into the water. Too bad.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Search around the forum. Someone made a killer piece like you want for his 90 corner bow.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Wire + expanding foam spray + paint + epoxy + silicone to the back of the tank.

The two concerns as far as I can tell are;

1) Potability: Paint and then coat with a potable epoxy - like West Systems.
2) Bouyancy: The foam will want to float. The silicone will counter act this. The 'roots will need to have a sturdy core (heavy gauge wire) in order to counter these two opposing forces.

I like mikesl's idea of using natural materials myself... I don't care how crafty you are, foam and paint will ever look more natural the wood. IMO.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I'm not concerned about the painting bit, I am blessed with artistic talent. I agree about using actual wood, but I don't know if they would end up looking like an integrated piece.

JWerner, any additional leads that would help me find that thread?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> Search around the forum. Someone made a killer piece like you want for his 90 corner bow.


+a big one
That was an awsome piece.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=188060&highlight=root
Hate to make it sound as simple as it was..
Entered root into the search


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

haha yeah I saw that one, I actually found another that is a bit closer to what I was envisioning...

I don't know we'll have to see. I probably won't be able to start this up for some time.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> I actually found another that is a bit closer to what I was envisioning


Cool 8) 
Be glad to see pics, both of the build and finished. :thumb:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I picked up some tubing and ran into setbacks. Minor stuff but I didn't have the time/money/initiative to go back and get it right. So the project is currently in a state of temporary abandonment.

It showed promise though, and I expect I will integrate it into the CA/SA background I'm dreaming of for when I upgrade the tank.

Sorry everybody! Maybe someone else will find a scrap of inspiration in this thread and blow us all away.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Get some PVC of various sizes,.. elbows,... etc,.. etc. Lay one large PVC tube vertical. This will be the stump of the root.

Then lay the others in different ways to resemble the actual roots. Attach it to some ceiling light egg crate and use some great stuffs foam to build on it. Then just carve out the foam.

Should actually be cheap. The only problem I see is getting a natural texture on the surface.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah that was the one stage I hadn't fully reasoned out. texture/colour.

I KNOW i could do a good job with craft latex paint, but I couldn't find a cocnlusive argument for whether that was safe. Could seal it i guess, but again...couldn't find a sure source for what to do that with.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Could try dyeing it with RIT. Its really the only thing I would trust unless your doing concrete. You would need a good amount of the dye and a large container like a big sterilite storage container but it may just work. The texture of the foam with a dark brown pigment would look close to life like wood under the water I would imagine.

You could e-mail one of the companies that makes ceramic decor and ask them what they use but again it would be painted and wouldn't have that real wood texture.


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright, you've twisted my arm. I'll share my texture secret. This is for concrete. Get your base colour, brown if it's wood. do your base coat in the brown and WHEN IT IS STILL WET (very important) have plain old cling wrap and smoosh it onto the concrete. Then create wrinkles in the surface (which it should do naturally if still wet enough for the cling wrap to cling to it) to make your bark/wood raised bumps and the like. Make sure to put in your depressions for the broken off branches look if you want. After that has set for an hour you can remove the wrap and still get that smooth crinkled look. After that mix some very thin concrete with colourant of your choice (different shades of brown, black, whatever) and take a fine brush and make highlights. let me know if it works for you.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got pics?


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

I've never done a root but here is my background. It's a more subtle texture as I didn't put too big ripples in it, but it does smooth it out. I was just saying that the technique could be used. Hope you enjoy, cause I am on dial up, photobucket is slow and it was a PITA (also if you don't there's nothing I can do to help it). The background is outside right now getting the "rain cure" treatment so it is overcast and the flash reflects in the water on it.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

looks cool.

Looks more like obsidian or some other sort of lava rock but I really like it!


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks 
I was going for black granite which is most of my rocks and I tahitian moon sand for it. Should be a nice dark tank.
While underwater, leaning a real piece of black granite against it completely sells it, and you can barely tell.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats the look im doing next but not grainy like that in color, and a bit more gloss to look like obsidian.

This time I just layered some foam and burned deep grooves in. I didnt do any carving at all. Then I went over the surface to give the raised areas a harsh texture also.

Theirs lots of ways to do something cool, you just have to use a bit of brain power. Walk down the isles of a hardware store or look around the house one day and just think "what can I use this for?".


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

nipzie said:


> Alright, you've twisted my arm. I'll share my texture secret. This is for concrete. Get your base colour, brown if it's wood. do your base coat in the brown and WHEN IT IS STILL WET (very important) have plain old cling wrap and smoosh it onto the concrete.


haha that was EXACTLY what I had planned to do!


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I am here to tell you it does work, and quite well. good luck and keep us posted on your progress


----------

